# Need filter advice



## Rebelution (Jun 24, 2013)

So i am looking for a HOB filter for my 36g bowfront tank. i bought the tank as a kit so it did come with a filter but id like to get a bigger one. was looking at the marine-land emperor bio wheel filter was thinking the 400 but figured out it would not fit due to the support bar in the top of the tank. i was reading that people recommend the water filters 10 times a hour so i would need something that does 350 gallons a hour. could anyone recommend a filter for me or should i go with the emperor 280 since that will fit nicely.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If its going to be in a TV room or bedroom, you might want a canister-type to avoid the waterfall noise of a HOB. The HOT magnum is $53 @ big als right now. Its only 250 GPH, but it should be enough unless you overstock.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I have this brand in my 10 gallon (mine is the 20 model):

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3579+3608+19616&pcatid=19616

For a tank of your size, get the 50 model. The reason I love this filter is not only it's quiet but it's a 4 stage filtration system - mechanical, chemical, biological , and wet-dry filtration. I used to have a canister filter and I'm not sold on them. IMO - I don't think keep your tank as clean as compared to a HOB filter. They're garbage in my eyes.


----------

